# ACA Development and Certification with Kent Ford



## kentford (Feb 21, 2004)

Paddle more efficiently. Teach effectively. Tune up your skills. ACA Kayak Instructor Development and Certification May 2-6 in Durango Colorado. Info at 
https://www.riversports.com/paddle-school/aca-instructor-courses/

The American Canoe Association (ACA) has one of the best established paddlesport instruction programs anywhere in the world. The courses are comprehensive, but allow enough flexibility for individual teaching and paddling styles. The main benefit to taking the course is improving your understanding of paddling technique and theory, so you can paddle more efficiently and teach more effectively. A secondary benefit is the development process which can give you structured feedback on becoming an effective instructor. A third benefit are the significant insurance, liability, and networking benefits of ACA certification. Instructor development workshops are very rewarding and enjoyable, because of the opportunity for idea exchange.  
Instructor Trainer Kent Ford:  Kent's unique background includes thirty years of international racing and coaching, combined with similar experience teaching recreational boating to all levels of paddlers. His twenty videos and books on paddlesports have influenced the education of half a million paddlers. As an instructor trainer, Kent provides paddlers and prospective instructors a framework for better understanding paddling technique, theory, and safety. These observations are adapted from the same training regimens and analysis utilized by World Champion freestyle and slalom competitors. It is all shared in an invigorating class atmosphere, designed to so everyone in the group is able to contribute and flourish. More info on Kent: http://www.performancevideo.com/kent_ford


----------

